# fungicides and oils



## lawnaggie (Apr 27, 2003)

is it a bad procedure to mix horticultural oil with fungicides? (banner maxx or eagle)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 27, 2003)

Depends on what the label says. 

Read the lable, for it is the law.

It's been a few years, but I seem to remember using oil with Cleary's 336/Banner Maxx.

Watch out for eagle on Barberry, it is hot on the leaves, especialy the red leaved japonica.


----------



## jimmyq (May 3, 2003)

normally safest bet is not to mix unless specified that it is ok. Dormant or mineral oil is fairly inert but.. oil can act as a surfactant and increase permeability or absorbption of the other product(s) mixed with it possibly causing emotional response (aka leaf burn, dieback) of the plant that has had the concoction applied.


----------



## phasthound (Feb 7, 2004)

I know this is way late for a reply, but never mix oils & fungicide unless you want have a nasty chemical burn!


----------

